# Gazillions of free seeds



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 17, 2013)

What do people usually do with the freebies that (all intelligent) seed peddlers include with the ordered seeds?  Most of the ones I get are too sativa-ish for my taste, so I have sacks and sacks of em.  Would a dispensary/private grower want em?  (Occasionally I eat them.)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2013)

check with dispense...Ive been noticing seeds at some shops now...maybe work a deal for some idicas...I wish I could help..but swaping seeds is against the rules here...theres another site that does that but Ive heard its pretty shaddy...Best of luck

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2013)

I throw the auto's away and the feminized and keep the rest and look at them. I am pretty stuck on my favorites and don't want to grow anything but them.


----------



## res1492 (Sep 23, 2013)

i'll :icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 23, 2013)

Johnny apple seed those bad boys.   LoL.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Johnny apple seed those bad boys.   LoL.



NO NO NO:cry: I no want unknown pollen in the air that might ruin someone else's grow.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 24, 2013)

canna-jacking is always fun and their usually pulled before they mature.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 24, 2013)

keep em in the fridge lol, since, theres shaddy sites I no longer belong to ....
I have no were to trade.
id donate them to the needy folks that grow, or dispensary, or bird seed since a lot of freebies are crap anyway.
make a weed picture art
spit them threw a straw @ crack heads, lol
sell them as microdot acid if there from greenhouse, them colored ones lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

:rofl:

:stoned:

:rofl:


----------

